# Sugarbush 3-18-11



## thorski (Mar 21, 2011)

Sugarbush
3-18-11
Epic Spring day. Long sleeve T-shirt and sunglasses day.

Look at that row of Birch Trees.






F.I.S.




Looking up FIS




Looking down





Epic drop that looks like it would be great with more snow.




View from top of the drop










I think this one is better then Killingtons





Rumble=A great trail. I love trails like this one.

























Random bumps

























The only pic i took in the woods as it wasn't a great day for them-sticky snow


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 21, 2011)

You are making me very sick.  uke:  I was going to take Friday off, but could not because of work.  It was a disaster here at work and the weather was much better than forecast.  I could only ski this weekend and it was just OK.  I guess that is life.


----------



## reefer (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow! Bush looks in great shape. Rumble looks mighty fine.............................


----------



## marcski (Mar 21, 2011)

reefer said:


> Wow! Bush looks in great shape. Rumble looks mighty fine.............................



Agreed, and the woods next to Rumble are usually outstanding as well!


----------



## vinnyv11 (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow.  Great pictures.  Making me want that VT trip even more.


----------



## MommaBear (Mar 21, 2011)

Hope to be there this coming weekend.  Thanks for a taste of what we may find!


----------



## KevinS (Mar 21, 2011)

I went up for Saturday and Sunday. Conditions were a little icy in the morning and softened up on trails with the right exposure in the afternoon. You really had to chase the sun because the air temperature was right on the freezing line. It looked warmer than it was.

They seem to have plenty of snow left.

Also wanted to point out that the Roxbury Gap was closed as of Friday night, mud season is here. I didn't think that through and ended up wasting a lot of time driving back down to 107 and up 100.


----------



## maineskier69 (Mar 21, 2011)

Skied South Saturday with a late 11am start and it was firm to say the least.  Spring Fling was the first to be edgable enough to open it up.  Then went to Lynx and found the best snow up there.  Then a friend suggested trying North via Slidbrook.  It was not as nice and friend ended up buying each in the group 2 Switchbacks which we then had to chug to make it back to Slidebrook before cutoff time.
Castlerock Pub was rocking and then finished the night at The Hyde Away.  
Took the scenic route out of Waitsfield and did an aftenoon session at Loon which was very pleasant.  A beautiful ride across the Kancamagus back to Maine was a great finish to a great weekend.


----------



## rocojerry (Mar 21, 2011)

Today was my first day on many of Sugarbush's signature trails....   

Steins was fantastic, nice bumps and coverage the whole way down....

Castlerock, while liftline had some bare spots, Castlerock Run itself and Middle Earth had great coverage...  First time for me checking out those trails, won't be the last!

Liftline





Middle Earth





Random swarm of kids flying down Castlerock Run





Another from Castlerock Run





Steins, bumps larger than they appear





Only made it to Sugarbush 4-5 times this year, but all were great days except the -8 degree one that was too cold for the lifties to run the lifts for us   Look forward to coming back next year!  Great place.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 22, 2011)

may head up this weekend....looks like they have a ton of snow still...i'm sure it'll still be firm (as everywhere is this time of year)


----------

